# Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt



## Zero-11 (16. November 2019)

*Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverÃ¤n widerlegt*

Fällt euch was auf?

Earth From Space: 15 Amazing Things in 15 Years | NASA


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Also ich sehe hier keine Diskussionsgrundlage!


----------



## RtZk (16. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Wenn ich mit dem Fahrrad nach Süden fahre geht's bergab, nach Norden bergauf.
Weiß doch jedes Kind.


----------



## Blausucht (16. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



> Es gibt keine Beweise für das NASA Universum, nur ignorante Annahmen. Alle Bilder vom Weltall sind Fälschungen.


 Wenn man schon sowas liest, kann man nur eine Sache sicher schlußfolgern: Bildungsauftrag fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=foQxL2h51S8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (16. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Ich sage ja schon lange die Erde ist eine Scheibe, eventuell sollte die AfD da mal ansetzen, da sind definitiv noch Wähler abzufischen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Aha, die Flacherdler mal wieder 

Macht mans jetzt mit Memes nachdem alles andere als Bullshit entlarvt wurde (zumindest für alle die unfallfrei bis 3 zählen können)?
Ok, bittesehr:
Scientific Method Disproves Flat Earthers In 11 Images - FAIL Blog - Funny Fails


...ich schieb das Ding mal inne Rumpelkammer, mit WiPoWi hat das nun wirklich nix zu tun.


----------



## amdahl (16. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Ich denke mir immer, viele der Flacherdler sind nur Trolle. Dann gibts noch ein paar, die damit Geld verdienen wollen. Und dann eben die traurige Minderheit, bei der 50% der Hirnkapazität für bewusstes Atmen belegt sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Es gibt genau die drei Möglichkeiten warum jemand heutzutage ernsthaft behaupten kann die Erde sei flach (oder Impfen tötet Kinder oder Globuli helfen gegen Krebs oder Gott XY findets toll dass Menschen sich gegenseitig niedermetzeln oder sonstigen geistigen Bullshit den die Menschheit sich so einfallen lassen hat):
1.) Er ist ein Troll.
2.) Er verdient Geld damit.
3.) Er ist extrem ungebildet und/oder dämlich.

Mehrfachauswahl ist übrigens möglich.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Flacherde oder nicht, ihr solltet euch das Bild mal genau anschauen:

Earth From Space: 15 Amazing Things in 15 Years | NASA


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Welches von den vielen?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Dieses:
https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/...public/thumbnails/image/1-bluemarble_west.jpg

Tip: Es geht um Wolken.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Soll das rate mal mit Rosenthal werden oder nur wirre Theorien von der Flächen Erde?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klappt wohl nicht.


----------



## Teacup (17. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Klappt wohl nicht.



Er meint vermutlich, dass es bei den Wolken identische Muster gibt.

Das liegt daran - und das steht auch so bei dem Bild auf der NASA-Homepage -, dass das Bild aus Einzelaufnahmen zusammengesetzt wurde und danach für die Optik Wolken eingefügt wurden.
Das Bild wurde so nicht fotografiert, hat auch nie jemand behauptet.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Kann ja auch gar nicht sein, da sind außerdem noch lustige Lichteffekte drin


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 2.) Er verdient Geld damit.


Damit kann man Geld verdienen?  Ich glaub ich muss mal ein paar Leute davon überzeugen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

So viel habe ich bisher gelernt: Es gibt absolut nichts auf diesem Planeten das zu dämlich ist als dass man nicht noch Leute finden könnte die mitmachen und auch noch dafür zahlen. 

Du kannst Leuten ne Kiste verkaufen die ihr Wasser linksrum verdreht was supertoll geil ist und Tausend Affen dafür verlangen - es gibt immer Leute die dumm genug ist es zu glauben und zu zahlen. Es gibt zehntausende Flacherdler wo das ein derartiger Schwachsinn ist dass es wehtut, Millionen von Leuten die an Homöopathie glauben wo abseits des (wirksamen) Placeboeffektes alles dagegen spricht dass es irgendwas bewirken könnte, Menschen die "Heilkristalle" kaufen und an Wassergedächtnisse glauben, die Liste ist endlos.

Das Problem daran ist - es ist eine gewisse Bildung/Intelligenz notwendig um zu erkennen, dass diese Konzepte Bullshit sind (Dunning-Kruger und so). Wenn die probanden  über diese Bildung und/oder Intelligenz nicht verfügen können sie nicht erkennen dass ihre Überzeugung Schwachsinn ist. Deswegen kann man auch Flacherdler nicht überzeugen - egal wie viele und wie eindeutige Beweise es geben mag. Jemand der ernsthaft erwägt an sowas zu glauben MUSS zwingend völlig ungebildet und/oder verblödet sein. Da hilft leider nur ignorieren und lächeln.


----------



## Teacup (18. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Jemand der ernsthaft erwägt an sowas zu glauben MUSS zwingend völlig ungebildet und/oder verblödet sein.



Ich glaube eher, dass das in Richtung psychischer Störung / (Verfolgungs)Wahnvorstellung geht.


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Diejenigen welche sich solche Verschwörungstheorien ausdenken und verbreiten sind nicht dumm.
Die können auch für andere so argumentieren das es sich für sie schlüssig anhört.
Nur jemand der gebildet ist bzw ein streng wissenschaftlich orientiertes Weltbild hat, erkennt das.
Manche wollen auch daran glauben, weil es für sie eher in ihren Kram passt und ihnen die Realität so nicht gefällt.


----------



## aloha84 (18. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Flacherdler............die haben doch keine Ahnung!
Langsam sollte jeder mal begreifen, dass wir auf der Innenseite einer Hohlerde leben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M8d1ff9kL3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (18. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Mich würde mal die Argumentation eines Flacherdlers interessieren, woher denn die Gravitationskraft bei einer Flachen Erde kommt, die uns alle auf den Boden der Tatsachen hält...

Wäre mir jetzt neu, dass ich jeden Morgen eine Tube Pattex auf die Schuhsohlen drücken müsste.


----------



## aloha84 (18. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Die Gravitaion ist nur eine (falsche) Theorie.


----------



## compisucher (18. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Ach, stimmt, ich vergaß...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Das Themen von Evolutionsbremsern geduldet werden, ist ein fahrlässiges verbrechen gegen die Wissenschaft.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



compisucher schrieb:


> Mich würde mal die Argumentation eines Flacherdlers interessieren, woher denn die Gravitationskraft bei einer Flachen Erde kommt, die uns alle auf den Boden der Tatsachen hält...



Flacherdler glauben an das Absolute Oben und Unten.
Alles sortiert sich nach der Dichte und daher ist die Luft oben und der Boden unten.
Dass sie eine Wirkung als Ursache ansehen ist halt blöd gelaufen, interessiert die Flacherdler aber nicht.
Ebenso brauchen sie keine Erklärung für die Funktionsweise eines Kreiselkompass. 
Oder wieso Lebewesen einen Sensor für Beschleunigung besitzen aber keinen für gleichbleibende Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## amdahl (18. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Das Konzept von konstanten Geschwindigkeiten hat sich in dieser Community auch nicht ganz durchgesetzt. Oft hört man als Gegenbeweis für eine rotierende Kugelerde folgendes: Um mit einem Flugzeug/Hubschrauber zu reisen, müsste man auf einer rotierenden Kugelerde nur den Boden verlassen. Dann wartet man, bis durch die Erdrotation das Ziel unter einem ist. Weil das so nicht funktioniert, kann die Erde ja nicht rotieren.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



amdahl schrieb:


> Das Konzept von konstanten Geschwindigkeiten hat sich in dieser Community auch nicht ganz durchgesetzt. Oft hört man als Gegenbeweis für eine rotierende Kugelerde folgendes: Um mit einem Flugzeug/Hubschrauber zu reisen, müsste man auf einer rotierenden Kugelerde nur den Boden verlassen. Dann wartet man, bis durch die Erdrotation das Ziel unter einem ist. Weil das so nicht funktioniert, kann die Erde ja nicht rotieren.



Ja, schon lustig wie physikalische Gesetzmäßigkeiten von den Flacherdlern einfach unter den Teppich gekehrt werden, weils nicht in ihr Weltbild passt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Wär das geil wenn das so wäre (also keine Trägheit).
Da springste im fahrenden ICE hoch und KLATSCH knallste mit 300 km/h an die Rückwand.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Interessant ist ja auch die Erklärung der Flacherdler, wie Auftrieb funktioniert.
Sie erklären das schon recht "gut" -- sind aber nicht in der Lage zu sagen, dass die Ursache für Auftrieb die Schwerkraft ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

An dem Thread sieht man übrigens sehr schön wie diese FE Thema funktioniert. Der TE hat außer seinem wortlosen Startpost praktisch nichts beigetragen, triggert aber einmal quer durchs Forum. Zwischen allen lustigen Beiträgen gibt's dann auch immer wieder Leute, die unbedingt erklären wollen was längst offensichtlich ist.

Da der TE aber offensichtlich gar nicht an einer Diskussion interessiert ist, kann man sich hier jede Erläuterung sparen. 
Viel wichtiger ist doch die Frage, weshalb der TE ausgerechnet in diesem HW Forum einen solchen Thread startet und weshalb man sowas lieber verschiebt als zu schließen.


----------



## DOcean (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



compisucher schrieb:


> Mich würde mal die Argumentation eines Flacherdlers interessieren, woher denn die Gravitationskraft bei einer Flachen Erde kommt, die uns alle auf den Boden der Tatsachen hält...
> 
> Wäre mir jetzt neu, dass ich jeden Morgen eine Tube Pattex auf die Schuhsohlen drücken müsste.



die "Scheibe" wird einfach konstant nach "unten" beschleunigt


----------



## Krolgosh (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

So witzig oder auch traurig das Thema ist.. wieso nicht schließen/löschen sondern verschieben? So einem hanebüchenen Unsinn muss doch nicht auch noch eine Platform geboten werden.


----------



## teachmeluv (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> So witzig oder auch traurig das Thema ist.. wieso nicht schließen/löschen sondern verschieben? So einem hanebüchenen Unsinn muss doch nicht auch noch eine Platform geboten werden.


Leider doch, denn das gehört zur Demokratie und Meinungsfreiheit. Und es ist wichtig dass "wir anderen" wissen, dass solche Denkweisen immer noch existieren. Zudem kann ich hier sehen, auf wessen Geschwurbel ich hier zukünftig nichts mehr geben brauche.


----------



## Zero-11 (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Einfach nur traurig, es geht hier zu wie im 3DCenter Forum. Man wird beleidigt und das Thema wird lächerlich gemacht. Ohne mich. Viel Spass noch mit eurer Religion Ihr Wahrheitshasser.


----------



## teachmeluv (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Einfach nur traurig, es geht hier zu wie im 3DCenter Forum. Man wird beleidigt und das Thema wird lächerlich gemacht. Ohne mich. Viel Spass noch mit eurer Religion Ihr Wahrheitshasser.



So ist das mit der Meinungsfreiheit. Quid pro quo. Aber so eine richtige Beleidigung außer "Trolle" sehe ich hier jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Krolgosh (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Wenn ich mich hinstelle und haltlosen Stuß behaupte ohne auch nur irgendetwas zu beweisen muss ich damit rechnen das ich Gegenwind bekomme.


----------



## Zero-11 (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich hinstelle und haltlosen Stuß behaupte ohne auch nur irgendetwas zu beweisen muss ich damit rechnen das ich Gegenwind bekomme.



Welcher Stuss? Das Kugelerdeuniversum ist unbewiesener haltloser Stuß. Die Beweislast liegt nicht auf der Beobachtung (Flache Erde) sondern auf der Behauptung (Kugelerde)


----------



## teachmeluv (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Das Kugelerdeuniversum



Was ist das eigentlich? Ist das ein wissenschaftlicher Fachbegriff oder nur eine auf die Schnelle entworfene Wort-Derivation? Was genau möchtest du denn jetzt sagen? Der Diskurs ist sehr einfach: (falls) du sagst, die Erde sei flach, dann sagen andere: falsch, sie ist rund. Dann werden Beweise geliefert ohne Ende. Allerdings sagen Flacherdler IMMER, dass diese Beweise fake sind. Daher bringt die Diskussion nichts. Freue dich, dass du die Weisheit - auch ohne einen Besuch in Indien - erlangt hast und versuche nicht, in einem *PC-Hardware-Forum* andere Menschen von dieser ebenfalls nur durch Fake-Beweise untermauerten Theorie zu überzeugen. Das nennt man einen klassischen Patt. Sei weise und beweise Größe, indem du jede weitere Diskussion einfach unterlässt, bevor es eben - wie im Internet so üblich - ausfallend, unsachlich und persönlich wird, weil man wie das kleine Kind an der Supermarkt-Kasse, welches ganz viel Lust auf den Kinderriegel hat, einfach seinen Willen nicht bekommt und sich dann auf den Boden schmeißt und rum brüllt.


----------



## Zero-11 (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

ignorante Annahmen sind nun mal keine Beweise


----------



## Krolgosh (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Memes auch nicht..


----------



## teachmeluv (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> ignorante Annahmen sind nun mal keine Beweise



Und warum nennst du diese ignorant? Dasselbe tust du doch genau so. Oder um es abermals im pennälerhaften Jargon zu sagen: Spiegel!

Ich wiederhole es nochmal, danach darfst du gerne ohne mich weiter machen: der Diskurs ist sinnlos. Ich werde von meiner Meinung in dieser Sache nicht abweichen, und wenn du uns/mich hier mit den sogenannten Beweisen zuschüttest. Zudem muss man hinterfragen, was ich von dieser Sache habe: ob die Erde jetzt flach oder rund ist, bringt mich im Leben nicht weiter. Dadurch wird mein Kühlschrank nicht voller, unsere Umwelt besser oder das Zusammenleben erleichtert. Wozu also dieser Wahn?

Wir können gerne über Sinn und Unsinn der Todesstrafe sprechen oder über die Kirchensteuer (zahle ich übrigens nicht, da ich nicht einmal getauft bin und davon auch nichts halte), aber sowas am Ende völlig belangloses, da sich die Natur so oder so Ihren Weg sucht, kostet einfach Zeit und Hirnzellen.


----------



## compisucher (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Welcher Stuss? Das Kugelerdeuniversum ist unbewiesener haltloser Stuß. Die Beweislast liegt nicht auf der Beobachtung (Flache Erde) sondern auf der Behauptung (Kugelerde)



Weiter wie mit dem Fahrrad nach Holland bist du anscheinend in deinem Leben bisher nicht gekommen. 

Erkläre mir doch mal mit ganz einfachen Worten die Flugroute eines Flugzeuges von Frankfurt nach NewYork und ebenso die Tatsache, dass dein Online-Gaming Partner aus Japan dir um 20 Uhr bei dir sagt, dass er jetzt endlich um 4 uhr ins bett muss...

Dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Zero-11 (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Und warum nennst du diese ignorant? Dasselbe tust du doch genau so. Oder um es abermals im pennälerhaften Jargon zu sagen: Spiegel!
> 
> Ich wiederhole es nochmal, danach darfst du gerne ohne mich weiter machen: der Diskurs ist sinnlos. Ich werde von meiner Meinung in dieser Sache nicht abweichen, und wenn du uns/mich hier mit den sogenannten Beweisen zuschüttest. Zudem muss man hinterfragen, was ich von dieser Sache habe: ob die Erde jetzt flach oder rund ist, bringt mich im Leben nicht weiter. Dadurch wird mein Kühlschrank nicht voller, unsere Umwelt besser oder das Zusammenleben erleichtert. Wozu also dieser Wahn?
> 
> Wir können gerne über Sinn und Unsinn der Todesstrafe sprechen oder über die Kirchensteuer (zahle ich übrigens nicht, da ich nicht einmal getauft bin und davon auch nichts halte), aber sowas am Ende völlig belangloses, da sich die Natur so oder so Ihren Weg sucht, kostet einfach Zeit und Hirnzellen.


ignorant weil sie ignorant Gegenüber dem Flache Erde Argument sind, so etwas gibt es bei Flacherdlern nicht da diese entweder zuvor an das Globusmodel glaubten oder schon von Anfang an von den Argumenten wissen

das stimmt allerdings, Diskurs mit dir ist sinnlos, du leidest am Stockholm Syndrom

@compisucher
ich bin nicht hier um dich zu unterhalten


----------



## -Shorty- (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> ignorant weil sie ignorant Gegenüber dem Flache Erde Argument sind, so etwas gibt es bei Flacherdlern nicht da diese entweder zuvor an das Globusmodel glaubten oder schon von Anfang an von den Argumenten wissen
> 
> das stimmt allerdings, Diskurs mit dir ist sinnlos, du leidest am Stockholm Syndrom



Dann erkläre mal in deinem Modell die Jahreszeiten, oder weshalb in Australien Winter ist wenn bei uns Sommer ist.

Oder weshalb sich der Sternenhimmel auf der südlichen Halbkugel in die andere Richtung geht.

Für eingefleischte FE sollte das ja lösbar sein. 

Wenn es keine Gravitation gibt und deren Effekte einer mysteriösen Beschleunigung zugeschrieben wird, wieso fällt dann eine in den Himmel geschossene Körper auf den Boden zurück? 
 Wenn diese Effekte einer mysteriösen Dichte von Dingen zugeschrieben wird, wie kann die Spitze des Mnt. Everest aus Gestein bestehen?

Ich würde lieber etwas vorsichtig sein, ignorant gegenüber Naturgesetzen ist hier nur einer.

Freie Meinungsäußerung und das darstellen eigener Defizite mögen ja im Rahmen der Forenregeln vereinbar sein. Aber andere als ignorant zu bezeichnen, wenn man selbst nicht 1+1 zusammenzählen kann ist schon ne Nummer.

Allein diese Meme's sind schon zum fremdschämen.
Damit eine Diskussion zu führen zeigt deinen Horizont ganz gut auf.


----------



## Zero-11 (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Macht mans jetzt mit Memes nachdem alles andere als Bullshit entlarvt  wurde (zumindest für alle die unfallfrei bis 3 zählen können)?
> Ok, bittesehr:
> Scientific Method Disproves Flat Earthers In 11 Images - FAIL Blog - Funny Fails


ahahaha 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BplqzcTr1eI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Gravitation gibt und deren Effekte einer mysteriösen  Beschleunigung zugeschrieben wird, wieso fällt dann eine in den Himmel  geschossene Körper auf den Boden zurück?


Damit eine Diskussion zu führen (siehe Überschrift) zeigt deinen Horizont ganz gut auf. Durch welches Universum willst du den beschleunigen? Dein Kugelerdeuniversum gibt es nicht und die Flache Erde ist bewegunglos.


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Welcher Stuss? Das Kugelerdeuniversum ist unbewiesener haltloser Stuß. Die Beweislast liegt nicht auf der Beobachtung (Flache Erde) sondern auf der Behauptung (Kugelerde)



Man kann problemlos belegen, wie weit der Mond von der Erde entfernt ist.
Man kann problemlos belegen, wie weit die Sonne von der Erde entfernt ist.
Wo ist der Beleg der Flacherdler, wo die Energie herkommt, die die Erde erwärmt?



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Damit eine Diskussion zu führen (siehe Überschrift) zeigt deinen Horizont ganz gut auf. Durch welches Universum willst du den beschleunigen? Dein Kugelerdeuniversum gibt es nicht und die Flache Erde ist bewegunglos.



Wenn sich die Erde nicht bewegt, woher bekommt denn ein Wirbelsturm seinen Drehimpuls her?


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Hmm, sonst geben Flacherdler wenigstens Erklärungen ab und versuchen zu diskutieren.
Von dir kommen keine Erklärungen.


----------



## FKY2000 (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> ahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du verarscht uns doch nur.
Das glaubt doch nun wirklich kein Mensch mit Schulabschluss und durchschnittlicher Intelligenz, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist und die "Kugeltheorie" ein großangelegter, im Grunde perfekt inszenierter, bis ins kleinste Detail ausgefeilter Schwindel ist
 [emoji1787]
Die Beweise liegen doch auf dem Tisch und begleiten uns täglich durch den Alltag. Also bitte... 


Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Flacherdler braucht man übrigens gar nichts beweisen.....sie beweisen sich nämlich gerne selber warum sie falsch liegen. (siehe video)
Flat Earther trickst sich selbst aus...


----------



## compisucher (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Damit eine Diskussion zu führen (siehe Überschrift) zeigt deinen Horizont ganz gut auf. Durch welches Universum willst du den beschleunigen? Dein Kugelerdeuniversum gibt es nicht und die Flache Erde ist bewegunglos.



Wenn die Flache Erde bewegungslos wäre, würde der Apfel nicht vom Stamm fallen^^

Simpler Grundmechanismus der Gravitation.

Wenn auf einer flachen Erde die gleiche Gravitation herrschen würde, wie auf der Kugel, müsst die Flacherde recht genau 4/6 dick wie die Erde sein = ca. 8000 km

Habe mir die Mühe gemacht, mal alle gängigen Theorien der Flacherde zu ergooglen = alle falsch

Der simple Apfel ist der Beweis, dass es keine flache Erde gibt, so einfach ist das...

Jetzt sag nicht, dass die Gravitation ein Hirngespinnst von uns Kugelerdern ist, sonst schwebe ich zu dir rüber


----------



## teachmeluv (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> du leidest am Stockholm Syndrom



Gleich noch in Psychologie an der YT-Universität promoviert?

Ich kann mich überhaupt nicht mehr an meine Entführung erinnern, aber danke für diese Diagnose. Bitte nicht mehr "whinen", wenn man sich beleidigt fühlt, aber selber nur im Sandkasten nach Beleidigungen buddelt. Und so ein plumpes letztes Wort gönne ich dir sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



compisucher schrieb:


> Der simple Apfel ist der Beweis, dass es keine flache Erde gibt, so einfach ist das...



Brauchst du nicht mal.
Einfach die Sonne beobachten -- also empirische Wissenschaft betreiben  -- und dann stellt man sehr schnell fest, dass sie Erde nicht flach sein kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



compisucher schrieb:


> Habe mir die Mühe gemacht, mal alle gängigen Theorien der Flacherde zu ergooglen = alle falsch



Kann man machen, bringt aber nix.
Es geht nicht um Fakten und Beweise (natürlich gibts die, auf den Systemen wie man diese schafft, beweist oder widerlegt basieren alle Wissenschaften seit Jahrhunderten), es geht rein um GLAUBEN. Je weniger man weiß und versteht desto mehr muss man nunmal glauben. Bei manchen wenigen ist das eben so ausgeprägt dass alle anderen Hirnfunktionen dadurch schlafengelegt werden (Extremisten, Verschwörungstheoretikler usw.).

Mach dir keine Arbeit was beweisen zu wollen, es funktioniert nicht (wenn die glauben würden Steine fallen nach oben würden sie auch darauf beharren egal was andere sagen oder gar beweisen). Du kannst dir abern Spaß machen und denen hier und da mal zusehen wie schwachsinnig man sich da wirklich gibt - je kruder die Theorie desto lustiger wirds. Flacherde ist schon weit oben auf der Absurditätsliste aber es geht noch besser, Hohlerde mit Reptiloiden drin und haste nicht gesehen. Glaub mir es ist lustig sobald man übers Fremdschämen weg ist. 


Es gab doch mal son Flacherdler der sich mit ner selbstgebauten Rakete hochschießen wollte um seine Theorie zu beweisen... hat man wieder mal was von dem gehört oder isser bei seinem Versuch draufgegangen? Oder hatter die Krümmung gesehen und ist untergetaucht dasses weniger peinlich wird?^^
EDIT: der da  Flug mit Rakete vom Schrottplatz soll flache Erde beweisen - WELT


----------



## compisucher (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...Hohlerde mit Reptiloiden drin und haste nicht gesehen.


Ernsthaft, so was gibt es?
Schätze, ich lese die "falsche" Literatur... 
Muss gleich mal googlen...



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gab doch mal son Flacherdler der sich mit ner selbstgebauten Rakete hochschießen wollte um seine Theorie zu beweisen... hat man wieder mal was von dem gehört oder isser bei seinem Versuch draufgegangen? Oder hatter die Krümmung gesehen und ist untergetaucht dasses weniger peinlich wird?^^
> EDIT: der da  Flug mit Rakete vom Schrottplatz soll flache Erde beweisen - WELT



Ja, habe ich mitbekommen, fürchte, die nicht vorhandene Gravitation hat ihn auf den Boden der Realität gezogen....


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gab doch mal son Flacherdler der sich mit ner selbstgebauten Rakete hochschießen wollte um seine Theorie zu beweisen... hat man wieder mal was von dem gehört oder isser bei seinem Versuch draufgegangen? Oder hatter die Krümmung gesehen und ist untergetaucht dasses weniger peinlich wird?^^
> EDIT: der da  Flug mit Rakete vom Schrottplatz soll flache Erde beweisen - WELT



Das Problem ist ja, wenn man jetzt als Flacherdler ins Weltall fliegt und merkt, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist, kommen andere Flacherdler an und sagen, dass dieser Flacherdler gekauft ist und die Erde natürlich flach ist.
Da kannst du eher einen Kreationisten von der Evolutionstheorie überzeugen. 
Dabei kann man ja mit einfachsten Mitteln, ganz ohne Universität oder NASA selbst beweisen, dass die Erde eine Kugel sein muss.
1. Zum Optiker latschen und sich für 10 Euro eine Brille für Sonnenfinsternisse kaufen.
2. Zum Strand fahren oder sonst wo hin, wo man die Sonne über den Tag ohne Einschränkungen beobachten kann.
3. Mit der Sonnenfinsternisbrille dann den Verlauf der Sonne beobachten und dabei feststellen, dass die Sonne immer die gleiche scheinbare Größe und gleiche Geschwindigkeit hat und hinter dem Horizont verschwindet. Flache Erde widerlegt -- fertig.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Ich hab viel mehr das Gefühl der TE hat das Flat Earth Game einfach nicht verstanden, darum wirkt das hier alles auch so komisch.

Also nochmal ausführlicher, Ziel des Games ist es, sich durch das Verbreiten absurder Inhalte Geld auf Youtube zu verdienen. Das geschieht am besten, in dem man Theorien aufstellt die sogar ein Viertklässler widerlegen könnte, um möglichst viele Leute jeden Alters zu triggern.
Die dadurch intensiv genutzte Kommentarfunktion pusht dein Video so ganz schnell nach oben. 
Anschließend produzierst du weitere Videos, gern auch nur mit Sprache unterlegte Videoschnipsel und vermeidest zu konkret auf bestimmte Userfragen einzugehen. Dafür kontert man lieber mit neuen absurden, teils religiös angehauchten Videos. Entsprechende Symboliken nicht vergessen. 
Dies erzeugt wieder viele neue Kommentare, und so weiter... 
Entscheidend ist dabei der Gewinn durch Klicks oder eigenen Merchandise. 
Unsinn ist dagegen, Leute in Foren zu triggern ohne sie auf die entsprechend eigenen Videos zu leiten.

Für ein wenig Inspiration einfach auf Youtube den Astro-Toni suchen und los geht's mit dem Big Business. ($). ($)

Alle anderen seien aber gewarnt, ohne entsprechende Betankung kann so ein Video locker 30 IQ Punkte vernichten, darum sollte immer ein Notfallbier in der Nähe sein. Der Unsinn hat mir aber so manchen Abend im Hotel erleichtert, so wird einem doch schlagartig klar wie wenig Probleme man selbst mit seiner Umwelt hat.


----------



## Zero-11 (20. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Foren wie diese sind voll mit K.I. bots welche pro Kugelerdeuniversum programmiert sind. Aufgewachte werden von diesen Schaltkreisen getrollt. Kein einziger Mensch hier, weil kein Mensch so redet.


----------



## teachmeluv (20. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Foren wie diese sind voll mit K.I. bots welche pro Kugelerdeuniversum programmiert sind. Aufgewachte werden von diesen Schaltkreisen getrollt. Kein einziger Mensch hier, weil kein Mensch so redet.


Völlig richtig erkannt. Und je mehr Informationen du von dir preis gibst, umso besser wird unser Algorithmus funktionieren, bis wir eines Tages ganz überraschenderweise dein gesamtes elektronisches Leben assimilieren werden. Also Obacht vor weiteren Äußerungen.

Du kannst einem wirklich leid tun. Wie stark nagt diese tiefe Einsamkeit schon an dir, dass du dich in eine solche Phantasiewelt flüchten musst. Reicht Azeroth oder das Auenland heutzutage nicht mehr aus? Muss es immer gleich die böse Theorie vom Spaghetti-Monster sein?


----------



## Körschgen (20. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Wieso lässt sich dieses Forum eigtl Woche für Woche vom nächsten Deppen trollen.

Ist das hier nur noch ein Auffangbecken für kaputte Seelen?

Wieso hat der Thread nicht exakt einen Beitrag, den ersten, und danach sollte hier absolute Leere sein.

Der einzige der hier lacht, ist der TE der sich daheim in seinem Keller den traurigen Alltag etwas versüßt, weil hier zig Deppen ihre Zeit verschwenden.q


----------



## Krolgosh (20. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Foren wie diese sind voll mit K.I. bots welche pro Kugelerdeuniversum programmiert sind. Aufgewachte werden von diesen Schaltkreisen getrollt. Kein einziger Mensch hier, weil kein Mensch so redet.



 Nein du hast uns durchschaut...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (20. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Foren wie diese sind voll mit K.I. bots welche pro Kugelerdeuniversum programmiert sind. Aufgewachte werden von diesen Schaltkreisen getrollt. Kein einziger Mensch hier, weil kein Mensch so redet.



Einzig logische Konsequenz: Melde dich hier ab... Keiner von uns Bots braucht dich mehr, wir haben schon alle deine Daten...


----------



## HardwareHighlander (20. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Welcher Stuss? Das Kugelerdeuniversum ist unbewiesener haltloser Stuß. Die Beweislast liegt nicht auf der Beobachtung (Flache Erde) sondern auf der Behauptung (Kugelerde)



Stimmt, denn die Erde dreht sich mit 1670 Kilometer pro Stunde.
Wenn wir uns drehen würden und es eine Kugelerde wäre, würden wir das merken. Setze dich mal in ein Karussell.


----------



## Bongripper666 (21. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> So witzig oder auch traurig das Thema ist.. wieso nicht schließen/löschen sondern verschieben? So einem hanebüchenen Unsinn muss doch nicht auch noch eine Platform geboten werden.


Dann müsste sich der News-Bot aber auch bald löschen. *gg*

Aber hey, colormix darf hier immer noch schreiben, von daher wundert mich gar nichts mehr.

Meine Konsequenzen habe ich daraus bereits gezogen.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Stimmt, denn die Erde dreht sich mit 1670 Kilometer pro Stunde.



Ich drehe mich einfach mit.


----------



## Poulton (21. November 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Die Erde ist ein Intergalaktischer Strafplanet. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EA7ObdXgCBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Muss man wissen!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Völlig richtig erkannt. Und je mehr Informationen du von dir preis gibst, umso besser wird unser Algorithmus funktionieren, bis wir eines Tages ganz überraschenderweise dein gesamtes elektronisches Leben assimilieren werden. Also Obacht vor weiteren Äußerungen.
> 
> Du kannst einem wirklich leid tun. Wie stark nagt diese tiefe Einsamkeit schon an dir, dass du dich in eine solche Phantasiewelt flüchten musst. Reicht Azeroth oder das Auenland heutzutage nicht mehr aus? Muss es immer gleich die böse Theorie vom Spaghetti-Monster sein?


Moment, Moment! Wenn du jetzt gegen das Fliegende Spagettimonster stänkern willst, bekommst du es mit mir zu tun!  Abgesehen davon: einen schönen Gruß vom Kugeluniversum-Chatbot. Wir kriegen euch alle! 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Einfach nur traurig, es geht hier zu wie im  3DCenter Forum.


Danke für den Tip, muss mich dort wohl mal umschauen. Wenn es da Leute gibt, die deinen Flacherde-Blödsinn auf die Schippe nehmen, könnte es sich lohnen.



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Man wird beleidigt und das Thema wird lächerlich  gemacht.


Schrieb der Mensch, der Foristen, die nicht seiner bizarren Meinung sind, als Chatbots diffamiert. Dein Lieblingsthema kann man übrigens gar nicht lächerlich machen, das Thema ist von ganz allein lächerlich.



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Ohne mich. Viel Spass noch mit eurer Religion Ihr  Wahrheitshasser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Könntest du deine "Drohung" (was haben wir Angst) nicht mehr deinen Flacherde-Blödsinn zu verbreiten, endlich mal wahr machen? Danke im Voraus.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass sie eine Wirkung als Ursache ansehen ist halt blöd gelaufen, interessiert die Flacherdler aber nicht.


Das ist wirklich verrückt. Das ist ja, als würde der Sonnenaufgang bewirken, dass Hähne krähen. Dabei ist es in Wirklichkeit ja umgekehrt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ebenso brauchen sie keine Erklärung für die Funktionsweise eines Kreiselkompass.


Dafür müssten sie ja erst einmal den Unterschied zwischen Magnet- und Kreiselkompass kapieren. 

Im Prinzip kann man es sich ja sparen, mit Verschwörungstheoretikern jeglicher Couleur zu diskutieren um sie mit Erklärungen zu überzeugen. In der Zeit, die man braucht, eine ihrer Behauptungen zu entkräften, kommen die mit drei neuen Behauptungen um die Ecke und man wird nie fertig. Es ist einfach zwecklos. Aber manchmal ist es eben lustig, sie zu verkohlen. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## P2063 (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

hier die einzige brutale wahrheit:

YouTube


----------



## ryzen1 (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Lasst euch nicht von ihm trollen Leute. 
Ein dummer Mensch wird nie verstehen, dass er dumm ist.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



> Danke für den Tip, muss mich dort wohl mal umschauen. Wenn es da Leute  gibt, die deinen Flacherde-Blödsinn auf die Schippe nehmen, könnte es  sich lohnen.


Ich bin mal so frei: 
3DCenter Forum - Flat-Earther
91 Seiten hat der Thread bei denen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Ich hab die Theorie wiedergefunden wie sich solche Verschwörungstheorien entwickeln. Mit einem einzigen Comic souverän belegt sozusagen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zero-11 (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

so ich hab jetzt alle Bots auf die ignorier-liste gesetzt, außer Moderatorbots, die kann man leider nicht blocken, ich lasse mich nicht trollen

wer sich von der Intelligenz (mir) abschneiden will, darf sein leben in ewiger Dummheit verbringen


----------



## Krolgosh (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Man kann Mods nicht blocken? Na das schreit nach einer groß angelegten Verschwörung!!111


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Chatbot #4265373254 meldet sich bereit zum Dienst.


----------



## Chemenu (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> so ich hab jetzt alle Bots auf die ignorier-liste gesetzt, außer Moderatorbots, die kann man leider nicht blocken, ich lasse mich nicht trollen
> 
> wer sich von der Intelligenz (mir) abschneiden will, darf sein leben in ewiger Dummheit verbringen



Netter Versuch hier etwas Spaß in die Bude zu bringen, aber Deine Performance könnte besser sein. Ich kauf Dir nicht ab dass Du wirklich ein Flacherdler bist, deswegen ist der Thread hier leider nur sehr bedingt lustig. 
Arbeite noch etwas an Deinen Argumenten und Deiner Überzeugung, dann klappts vielleicht beim nächsten Versuch mit einem neuen Nickname.


----------



## taks (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Ist doch logisch, dass die Erde flach ist. Sonst sieht Gott ja nicht alles!


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



taks schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch, dass die Erde flach ist. Sonst sieht Gott ja nicht alles!



_Geändert von taks (Morgen um 12:57 Uhr)

_Hey, schreib mir mal eben die Lottozahlen von Samstagabend auf.  ;D

PS: Wie editiert man in die Zukunft?


----------



## ryzen1 (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> _Geändert von taks (Morgen um 12:57 Uhr)
> 
> _Hey, schreib mir mal eben die Lottozahlen von Samstagabend auf.  ;D
> 
> PS: Wie editiert man in die Zukunft?



Das ist seine Signatur


----------



## Krolgosh (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Das sagst du.. ich glaub in dem Thread gar nix mehr!


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Ich finde das auch irgendwie sehr verdächtig, 

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Diskutieren mit Flacherdlern ist wie Schachspielen mit einer Taube: Sie schmeißen die Figuren um, machen aufs Schachbrett, fliegen davon und  erzählen ihren Taubenfreunden wie sie gewonnen haben. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*

Ich glaube dass das Thema geschlossen werden sollte, denn es kommt scheinbar nichts mehr brauchbares...


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Das Kugelerdeuniversum mit ein paar meme's souverän widerlegt*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Diskutieren mit Flacherdlern ist wie Schachspielen mit einer Taube: Sie schmeißen die Figuren um, machen aufs Schachbrett, fliegen davon und  erzählen ihren Taubenfreunden wie sie gewonnen haben.


Sehr geil. Passt.  



			
				ΔΣΛ;10173570 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube dass das Thema geschlossen werden sollte,  denn es kommt scheinbar nichts mehr brauchbares...


Man hätte es auch sofort schließen/löschen können weil da schlichtweg NIE irgendwas brauchbares kommt aber du hast Recht, ist jetzt auch gut mit dem Mist.


----------

